
Y Combinator’s Women-Only Forum Is Becoming Its Own Business - eastbaydev
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-04/y-combinator-s-women-only-forum-is-becoming-its-own-business
======
User23
This may be illegal in California. Discrimination on the basis of sex for
events open to the public is forbidden. It’s quite broadly construed too, for
example bars can’t legally have ladies night.

Edit: To clarify, a nonprofit women’s forum appears fine, but turning it into
a business not so much.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unruh_Civil_Rights_Act](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unruh_Civil_Rights_Act)

------
gumby
I don't know why so many commentators are taking a polar stance.

I sometimes hang out with people from my native country; that doesn't mean I'm
unhappy with the USA or Americans born here. Some things still strike me as
weird, and some things I do strike others as weird so it's occasionally nice
to be immersed in a group of people who understand that.

And I come from an English-speaking country and am treated like a white male
(not true for me as a kid before I came here). I think this phenomenon of
sometimes stepping into a "subset community" would be far more useful for
folks who don't fit that dominant model.

------
gaze
What’s more feminist, more female CEOs or eliminating CEOs entirely?

~~~
mr_toad
What’s the alternative? Make every decision by committee? Have shareholders
vote on every decision? Randomly selected leader of the day? Have an AI run
everything?

~~~
gaze
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Worker_cooperative](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Worker_cooperative)

------
towaway1138
None of the women techies I know would be caught dead associating with
something like this.

~~~
gumby
FWIW my girlfriend is pretty interested in this. And yes, I'd call her a
techie: PhD in computer science, worked at Microsoft, FB, LinkedIn, and a
bunch of smaller companies.

~~~
zoeysaurusrex
I’m interested in this too. My credentials aren’t nearly as amazing, but I’ve
been in this industry a long while now and I think this is excellent.

------
jklinger410
[https://outline.com/y9B7TH](https://outline.com/y9B7TH)

------
smokeybear
a female only group is a rational response to a brogrammer culture. a desire
for a femcentric branch forum {note i didnt say sub forum} is something that
should be taken as a symptom of a systemic problem. women, are already
segregated devalued and even attacked for thier gender, right here in SV, and
right here in YC and HN. ostriches are not the only bird that thrust thier
heads in the sand.

segregation has happened before.

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mississippi_Burning

~~~
lipstone
Are you seriously condemning segregation while propping up a women-only group?

Also, Mississippi Burning? Do you not realize the extent of hyperbole in that
comparison?

